# Harmonicon oiapoqueae



## alfiebass34 (Jan 14, 2019)

Does anybody have any info on these ?? Looking around and can’t really find much about them at all. Cheers


----------



## boina (Jan 14, 2019)

They are not tarantulas but Dipluridae, relatives of Linothele. What do you want to know?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## alfiebass34 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi yep I’m aware they are not tarantulas, any general husbandry tips appreciated but if they are similar  Linothele should be straight forward cheers


----------



## bhgant (Apr 12, 2019)

Been looking for one of these for a while. Apparently hard to come by in the US. Any luck finding one?


----------



## alfiebass34 (Apr 12, 2019)

I’m in the uk just picked up a couple the other week


----------



## checkmate (Apr 12, 2019)

bhgant said:


> Been looking for one of these for a while. Apparently hard to come by in the US. Any luck finding one?


I believe @Philth may still be selling some


----------



## RezonantVoid (Apr 19, 2019)

No sure if you're still looking for care tips.
Don't know much about this species but i do keep a few Aussie curtain webs like Paraembolides sp. and Austrlothele Nambucca. Curtain webs don't usually dig burrows themselves because of their small spindly legs. I have found with mine that they do well if you have about 2-3" of substrate to help hold moisture, and I put a flat rock or piece of bark with a scrape underneath it that goes almost the bottom of their containers. Add some damp spagnum moss in one corner to drink from and a few twigs for them to provide some anchor points for their web castles.






I'd love to see some pics once they've settled in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alfiebass34 (Jun 26, 2019)

cheers that's similar to how i have them, they have burrowed i'll try and get a few pics of the webbing etc


----------



## alfiebass34 (Jun 26, 2019)

Harmonicon oiapoqueae



__ alfiebass34
__ Jun 26, 2019
__
curtain-web spider
dipluridae
harmonicon
harmonicon oiapoqueae
oiapoqueae




						out and about
					
















Harmonicon oiapoqueau



__ alfiebass34
__ Jun 26, 2019
__
curtain-web spider
dipluridae
enclosure
harmonicon
harmonicon oiapoqueae
oiapoqueae
sling




						Harmonicon oiapoqueau sling enclosure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 25, 2019)

As far as I have read or seen they don't burrow. Mine is just 1 1/2" but someone
is selling one that is almost 4". Mine seems to like to be close to her water dish but that may just because she is getting ready to molt. I read a taxonomy on  them which said they might have somewhat strong venom and they are quite speedy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## alfiebass34 (Jul 25, 2019)

Pennywise said:


> As far as I have read or seen they don't burrow. Mine is just 1 1/2" but someone
> is selling one that is almost 4". Mine seems to like to be close to her water dish but that may just because she is getting ready to molt. I read a taxonomy on  them which said they might have somewhat strong venom and they are quite speedy.


Mine burrow and are also out and about, great spiders


----------



## Joogvanhedel (Jul 29, 2019)

Mine burrow also. Give them in a corner a pre made hole, and they will use it. This hole can be very deep... I mix Loam with cocos or peat to give strong structure to the substrate..


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jul 29, 2019)

Pennywise said:


> As far as I have read or seen they don't burrow. Mine is just 1 1/2" but someone
> is selling one that is almost 4". Mine seems to like to be close to her water dish but that may just because she is getting ready to molt. I read a taxonomy on  them which said they might have somewhat strong venom and they are quite speedy.


It's also hypothesized that the Australian curtain webs have potentially strong venom, but they are so timid that nobody has ever been bitten. Even when I've held mine, they show one ounce of aggression and prefer to bolt around at lightspeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 29, 2019)

They will use a burrow if available. Opportunistic.  Mine has some little branches and a few leaves and a water dish which she loves. Very fast spider. I am going to rehouse it soon. I want to set it
up so she can spin a vertical web, not an arboreal setup though but to have proportional height.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alfiebass34 (Mar 18, 2020)

Just a quick update on these as I’ve been keeping them for a while now.
I have found that of the 2 specimens that I have both had burrowed into the sub with 2 entrances. I keep them relatively damp but on the drier side so not wet to the touch in a mixture of topsoil and sand with moss, leaf litter and twigs. I have very recently rehoused them as they had outgrown their previous enclosures, they have started to cover with webbing i may rethink and introduce more height and some taller anchor points to see if they will build up into the arboreal space. As of yet they haven’t burrowed in their new enclosures and as they are much bigger now roughly 3” they may not feel the need to burrows but time will tell.

I tend to spray lightly randomly over a 2 week period and then leave them be for 2 weeks but keep a full water bowl, I personally haven’t seen them drinking from the dish but that’s not to say they don’t.

These spiders are very quick with a good turn of speed and can easily catch you out, they have never shown any defensive tendencies and would prefer (in my experience) to run or retreat to their burrow, it will be interesting to see if this behaviour remains the same in this larger enclosure and the taller semi arboreal setup I’m hoping to put them in.

I keep these at a mid range on my shelving units with temps between 25 - 26.4 and this tends to suit them well.

I do intend to breed these so will be trying to sex these if a viable moult becomes available. Not much information is found online about these awesome spiders but I’d imagine pairing and future sac production is similar to L fallax and diplurides. If and when I have any success I’ll update this thread once more.

Attached are my most recent images of these exciting spiders.

Cheers

Alfie

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 19, 2020)

alfiebass34 said:


> Just a quick update on these as I’ve been keeping them for a while now.
> I have found that of the 2 specimens that I have both had burrowed into the sub with 2 entrances. I keep them relatively damp but on the drier side so not wet to the touch in a mixture of topsoil and sand with moss, leaf litter and twigs. I have very recently rehoused them as they had outgrown their previous enclosures, they have started to cover with webbing i may rethink and introduce more height and some taller anchor points to see if they will build up into the arboreal space. As of yet they haven’t burrowed in their new enclosures and as they are much bigger now roughly 3” they may not feel the need to burrows but time will tell.
> 
> I tend to spray lightly randomly over a 2 week period and then leave them be for 2 weeks but keep a full water bowl, I personally haven’t seen them drinking from the dish but that’s not to say they don’t.
> ...


Love the photos so much, they are gorgeous!

Ive found my above mentioned curtain webs in the wild with white thick silk webs over 2ft wide, so im sure a 4" Diplurid will definitely use any anchor point possibly available to it


----------



## Dogzilla (Nov 24, 2020)

There’s some on sale in the US online at ugreptiles late reply


----------

